# As Electric Vehicles Shrink Gas Tax Revenue, More States May Tax Mileage



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Interestingly the news article below is part of a taxation model that I presented on this forum a couple of years ago.



> The increasing popularity of hybrid and electric vehicles is shrinking revenue from gas taxes, prompting more states to consider charging fees based on miles driven to help pay for roads and bridges.
> 
> This year at least eight states — Hawaii, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Tennessee, Utah, Vermont, Virginia and Washington — considered bills that would modify existing programs or set up new pilot programs to tax drivers of electric vehicles (typically all-electric or plug-in hybrid vehicles) based on the miles they drive, according to the National Conference of State Legislatures, which tracks the issue.


Continue reading


----------

